
Amazon warehouse workers file lawsuit claiming ‘sloppy contact tracing’ - aspenmayer
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/06/amazon-warehouse-workers-lawsuit-alleges-sloppy-contact-tracing.html
======
aspenmayer
[https://dockets.justia.com/docket/new-
york/nyedce/1:2020cv02...](https://dockets.justia.com/docket/new-
york/nyedce/1:2020cv02468/448693)

Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23412532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23412532)

